# rain suits



## Mountainbuck (Nov 10, 2011)

What's the best rain suit I can get to wear over my hunting clothes $100 max. ??


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Frogg-Toggs-A...IN2W/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1320942040&sr=8-6


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 10, 2011)

I second the frogg toggs


----------



## coltday (Nov 15, 2011)

3rd the Frogg Toggs, not sure if the link is to the ones that are actually overall style, but I like those better. The jacket I have on my current is a little too short for me. If i'm fishing and I am zipped up and bend over to thumb a fish, yup there ya have it, plumbers crack! Hence, the overalls!


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 15, 2011)

FX Jenkins said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Frogg-Toggs-A...IN2W/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1320942040&sr=8-6



x4


----------



## AlanShort (Nov 19, 2011)

froggtoggs.com is in alabama. free shipping. just ordered overalls and jacket for 69.99 with no taxes. cant beat it. i called them monday and had them thursday.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 20, 2011)

Frogg toggs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## itsabouthuntin (Nov 30, 2011)

Red Head Squaltex


----------



## AlanShort (Nov 30, 2011)

The first set of froggtoggs I had worked good but the brand new ones I just got did not hold up good in a four day monsoon last week in kentucky.. I have the overalls with jacket. Somehow my knees down were wet. No hole had to just seep thru.


----------



## germag (Nov 30, 2011)

I just use the Frogg Toggs DriDuck 2-piece rainsuit..less than $30 and works great.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have a really old 10X gore tex rainsuit that has never leaked. It has a really "old school" camo pattern  but I don't think the deer or fish mind. 

The suit might cost a little over $100 but you might find a deal online. I have used them a lot over the years and still watertight.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Dec 7, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I have a really old 10X gore tex rainsuit that has never leaked. It has a really "old school" camo pattern  but I don't think the deer or fish mind.
> 
> The suit might cost a little over $100 but you might find a deal online. I have used them a lot over the years and still watertight.



I probably have the same suit.  Mine was brown all purpose realtree.  I bought it around 1993 or 94.  They were great till about 4 years ago.  I noticed one day they seemed real damp inside.  I finally bought a new set (Cabelas MT050)this year but have yet to try them.  I guess I could have today but was not in the mood to get out in the rain.

As far as Frogg Toggs, if you are just sitting I guess they are fine or if you on a boat and fishing.  If you are going to move a lot in them such as still hunting, I think there are a lot of better options.


----------

